# Calling All Pointed Cats!



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

I know there are many pointed cats out there. Long and short hair- Ragdolls to Birmans! Siamese to Tonkinese! So lets see your furbabies! I'll start...


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, Ashley is _kind of_ pointed.  Not perfect, but she does have the ears, face, and tail. SHe's a Snowshoe mix.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Here's Sabby looking more cross-eyed than normal. Catnip does that to him.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

My babies:









Need to take a new picture, it was a long time I had time to use the camera.


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

CyberPet - Suzy and Sam are so beautiful!!

This is my little guy...he's not old enough to come home yet...but it won't be too long!! He's a blue point siamese.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's my Kota monkey...


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

harley's mom said:


> This is my little guy...he's not old enough to come home yet...but it won't be too long!! He's a blue point siamese.


OH MY, he's sooo cute!!! 

When will he come home, what's the name you've given him?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

All these pointed cats are so adorable and elegant, keep the pictures coming...


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Here are my girls....they are mixes but they are still beautiful!
I am dying over the beauty of the purebreds....OMG!!!!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


>


OOOOH so beautiful!!!!! *drool* Can I have her?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

CyberPet 
Wellllllll....................she can be a nasty little thang! :lol: 
You like her striped points? Could be called Lynx points?
I am not sure....I bet she is a grey tabby / siamese X.....but then again...the 4 little white feet throw me off.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

There's tabby Siamese too..... they are sooooo beautiful!!!!! *drools* I want too many.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh Gosh....I would die to have cats like your Sam and Suzy!
DIE, DIE, DIE!!!!!!!!!! Problem is we could never afford them.


----------



## GrammaSue (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's my Phoebe!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

WOW Look at those eyes! Beautiful Phoebe!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, I love her colouring, just gorgeous!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I didnt realize there was such a thing as a tabby siamese cat. Just looked it up on google. Very pretty cats.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Okay, here are the only two Pointed ones we have.

Powder laying on his mom's clothes as she was packing to go to school.










Powder in the grass.










Eclaire.



















Hope you like 'em.


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Oooo, I just love seeing all these beautiful creatures!

Harley's Mom- That is such a cute little blue point boy! Have you decided on a name yet? Do you get him in January?

Is it just me or do these look like before and after pictures?  
















Okay, here's an exiting afternoon at our house


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Tonkmom64 

Oh Gawd! Your cats are simply the most beautiful....My favorite is the one named...Faerie Tale......COuld any cat be more GORGEOUS!
I swear! God really pulled it off when he created her!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Stormy, my little tortie point


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

My Punky :luv


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

8O WOW 8O 
Rob, how did you get such a good picture?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks, it was all pure luck. Punky is tough to photograph.


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

Trixie is kinda pointed, her mother was a grey cat with white, and i think trixie inherited her mothers points =P (along with many other colors!)

Trixie (bigger image of signature


That image was taken awhile ago, i need to update it! Sorry so big =P


manda


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute kitten!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

*BoscosMum wrote:*


> Oh Gawd! Your cats are simply the most beautiful....My favorite is the one named...Faerie Tale......COuld any cat be more GORGEOUS!
> I swear! God really pulled it off when he created her!


Thank you! She actually took 2nd best premier in the last show


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

CyberPet said:


> harley's mom said:
> 
> 
> > This is my little guy...he's not old enough to come home yet...but it won't be too long!! He's a blue point siamese.
> ...


Hopefully he will be coming home in early Feb! I'm SOOOO excited  I think we have decided to name him Ping Li (gentle strength) and call him Ping  

Harley is a siamese mix....he's sort of pointed...sort of tabby :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Harley and Mi' Mi' sittin' in a tree.....heheheeee :lol:


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

I have decided that Harley is very photogenic. What a handsome guy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Harley and Mi' Mi' sittin' in a tree.....heheheeee :lol:


Yeah, those two look like twins! 8O :lol: 8)


----------



## sphynxcat (Oct 18, 2004)

What wonderful pictures! Is there a trick to not having yellow eyes when you take the picture? Oliver always looks freaky!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

If you want the eyes to come out right you can't use flash. Then the major problem is most cameras take a longer exposure when you don't use flash so it's pretty easy for kitty to move just a bit and you get a blur shot. For every really good picture I've taken of my cats, I have 5 that turned out awful.


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

One of the Cat Show Cats in NY


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> BoscosMum said:
> 
> 
> > Harley and Mi' Mi' sittin' in a tree.....heheheeee :lol:
> ...


thats wild because I've never seen a cat that looks like Harley before! Pretty Mi'Mi'!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I looove TonkMom's Tonks and all the Siamese, and the moglies of course!

There's something so beautiful about those light-eyed pointed cats!

However, I have to say, Harley and MiMi are soooo gorgous and unique ... both combine some of my favorite looks and characteristic markings in cats ... it would be kinda of neat to see a breed that could consistently duplicate blue-eyed "tabby pointed" cats! *Drool* I might actually buy one.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

There is a purebred Tabby Siamese. I just learned that!


----------



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

In my siggy is Snickers who is mixed....


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> There is a purebred Tabby Siamese. I just learned that!


Hehe, yeah, I looked that up before, and they are cute! I still like the look of yours and Harley a little better though, because they have more rounded faces. I like the narrow siamese face with traditional markings, but not so much with the tabby points.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

This is Muffin the tortie-point Siamese, who lives at my mums house (and thats her best buddy, Aero!)










Ems x


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Halcyon - her points are just barely lighter than the rest of her









And Ketesh trying to blend into her surroundings


----------

